# New Galena Boat Launch Ramp Dedication Planned at Alum Creek State Park



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Renovations to Alum Creek State Parks New Galena boat launch ramp area will be unveiled to the public at a dedication ceremony on Thursday, June 28 at 1 p.m.More...

More...


----------

